# Form giving 30 days notice?



## yooperbug

A friend of mine boards horses at her place here in Michigan. Is there a form online we can use to give her 30 days to remove her horse? The owner is a minor so the 30 day notice would have to go to her parents correct? 

The minor who is also pretty much a total does not listen to advice and is more or less going to get hurt by this horse. More than once and more than one person has seen the horse drag her around. He is not the most stable horse and we consider him unsafe. He (a gelding) is also a fence wrecker and has tried to mount a mare or two.

Anyone have some suggestion as to websites we can copy an eviction notice? Or does someone have one they are will to share with me?


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry, I'm still trying to make sense of this, I think it is your friends place and they take in boarders, is that right?

If so they would have a boarding contract, so first maybe establish why this person/horse is being evicted, what part of that contract they have violated?

Apart from that google is your friend i would think.


----------



## yooperbug

Yep there is a contract. I tried google I guess I better try harder or word it different.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I second Golden's approach.

Show which part of the contract they violated and then draft a letter explaining as such and establish they have 30 days to move or action will be taken.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I'm stuck on this couch and bored out of my skull, so

Equitorial: Evicting a Boarder from Your Boarding Stable

Right my extensive knowledge gained through Google tend to suggest that there is not usually an eviction notice form. It is more normally done by means of writing a letter explaining why and how they have violated the terms of their boarding agreement, and giving them the date by which they have to remove the horse.


----------



## stephshark

Does your friend's boarding contracts have anything in there about destruction of property? The fact that this girl's horse has destroyed fences could be a reason by itself to give her the boot.


----------



## yooperbug

She does not but she does have something in there that horses deemed unsafe can not be there. I don't know the exact wording.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Okay, I'm going to type this as if it is your barn, and you want to evict a horse and it's owner.

If you want the horse gone in less than 30 days notice, you would need to cite the reason why under the contract. But if you are happy to allow her 30 days (or more - it should be as specified in the contract) the you do not have to give a notice. Merely give the adults who are in charge a letter notifying them that you are giving them xx days notice to remove the horse. State clearly and politely what must be done under the contract eg. Pay fees in full before final date, remove horse and all possessions by when, make good any damage (only if you can do this under the contract).

The letter should be clear and polite. I would suggest that you don't put in in the reason why - if at all possible. You don't need an excuse, you are not wanting them to offer to resolve the problem another way, and you are not seeking to offend. Certainly when talking to the parents you should say that their daughter's horse doesn't fit in at the establishment. They're most likely not going to like it, especially if the first they hear of you being dissatisfied with their child/her horse is a letter to leave, but this is not an instance in which you are seeking to make friends.


----------



## yooperbug

Thank you!


----------

